# Suche Stuhl zum Zocken der auch nach 3h ohne Pause nicht schmerzt!



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2017)

Hi zusammen

Heute mal wieder Witcher 3 am PC gespielt und das gute 3h am Stück, mein Nacken schmerzt! und das soll es nicht, der Hintern sitzt auch nicht gerade bequem, deswegen soll es mal wieder ein neuer Stuhl werden. Der aktuelle ist gute 10 Jahre alt wenn ich richtig liege, die Gasfeder gibt gerne öfters nach und der Stuhl ist nicht mehr bequem.  Naja, vielleicht werde ich ihn noch für 50€ los, die Rückenlehne soll Echtleder sein.

Was muss der zukünftige Stuhl alles können? 


Nicht komplett Schwarz! Entweder der ist einem schönen Orange, oder aus Braunem Kunstleder, 
Kunstleder, nach dem was ich gelesen habe soll Kunstleder besser sein im Sommer wegen dem schwitzen, liege ich da richtig?
Möglichst viele Anpassungsmöglichkeiten
Kopfstütze
Lendenpolster
Gewicht 75kg, Grösse: 171cm
Preis: noch unbekannt, mal sehen.
Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. Mai 2017)

Gaming Chair Test 2017: Kaufberatung und Stuhle im Vergleich

Hasst Du das gelesen ?
Da kannste ja grob schon mal sortieren.


----------



## Körschgen (21. Mai 2017)

Please Schreibtischstuhl – Designer Sessel von Steelcase


Hört doch endlich mit diesem Gaming-Chair Müll auf.

Erstens sehen die aus wie aus einem Kinderzimmer, zweitens sind die Dinger Müll.

Wenn sich schon über Rückenschmerzen beschwert wird, dann kauf deinen Stuhl bei einer Firma die weiss was sie macht.

Ich schwöre auf die Steelcase Stühle.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2017)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Gaming Chair Test 2017: Kaufberatung und Stuhle im Vergleich
> 
> Hasst Du das gelesen ?
> Da kannste ja grob schon mal sortieren.


Ja habe ich aber weder das Design sagt mir wrklich zu noch will ich einen Stuhl der komplett Schwarz ist  



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Please Schreibtischstuhl – Designer Sessel von Steelcase
> 
> 
> Hört doch endlich mit diesem Gaming-Chair Müll auf.
> ...



Die haben sogar einen Laden in meiner Nähe, dann werde ich nächste Woche mal vorbeigehen und etwas herumsitzen. Was kann ich mir da Preislich vorstellen?


----------



## Körschgen (21. Mai 2017)

Je nach Ausstattung zwischen 550 und 900, wenn du die Please Serie nimmst.

Würde das schwere Fußkreuz empfehlen und die Armlehnen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2017)

Ähmmm. ich dachte eher an 200-250€ Maximum, habe zwar keinen Preis genannet aber 500-900€ sind mir viel zu viel.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe mit meinem Vertagear keine Rückenschmerzen mehr, werfe noch den Markus von Ikea in den Raum:MARKUS Drehstuhl - Vissle grau  - IKEA


----------



## wtfNow (21. Mai 2017)

Ich würde unbedingt auf Echtleder achten, Kunstleder ist nichts anderes als eine dicke Plastikfolie mit Muster, also null atmungsaktiv. Zudem passt sich Echtleder der Körperform ein wenig an und ist sehr abriebfest, nicht umsonst besteht Motorradbekleidung aus Leder.

Vielleicht sagt dir sowas auch zu:
Chefsessel Kings - Schwarz Silber Echtes Leder - Das Original - Burostuhl Schreibtischstuhl Drehstuhl Sessel Stuhl PokerStuhl Casinostuhl Gamerstuhl: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Wenn die nicht nach kurzer Zeit zu knarzen oder wackeln anfangen sollen sehe ich ~300€ aber auch als Einstiegspreis an (bei "Gamingstühlen" eher mehr). Wie viele Jahre nutzt man so einen Stuhl?


Ich bin mit einem Topstar Lean On 5 glücklich.


----------



## gnarl (21. Mai 2017)

Da IT Hobby, sowie Beruf bei mir ist, sitze ich täglich gut und gerne 10h auf Bürostühlen und habe mit der Zeit ein paar Erfahrungen gesammelt:

1. Immer vor dem Kauf drauf sitzen und sich den Stuhl einstellen (lassen)!
2. Büro-Ausstatter bei denen Universitäten und größere Firmen ihre Stühle beziehen sind meistens die besten Bezugspunkte, da diese wirtschaftlich und Betriebsrat bedingt auf gute Ergonomie und Langlebigkeit aus sind. 
3. Sport! Seitdem ich Sport treibe kann ich auch mal 4-5 Stunden auf einer Bierzeltgarnitur hocken und sterbe nicht vor schmerzen wenn ich dann mal aufstehen muss. Das hatte ich das letzte mal mit 15 auf den LAN-Partys damals.

Punkt 3 hat mir selbst aus meiner Sicht am meisten geholfen, 2-3 mal die Woche ein paar Stabilitäts-Übungen für 15-30 Minuten helfen schon Wunder! Vielleicht mal deinen Arzt nach einem guten Physio fragen, der kann dir Übungen zeigen oder nach Rückenübungen im Internet suchen (Core-Training, Rückenübungen, Stabi-Übungen/Training etc.).

BTT: Home - Trendoffice | Dauphin HumanDesign(R) Company da habe ich meinen derzeitigen Stuhl her, sehe aber nicht, dass man einen guten Stuhl mit deinen Ansprüchen (Kopfstütze etc.) für den Preis bekommt.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Mai 2017)

bzgl. gnarl: für meine Uni habe ich im letzten Jahr 10 Bürostühle gekauft. Wir durften unser Büro neu ausstatten. Nach all diesen Jahren. Stück 350€ inkl. 5 Jahre Garantie. Die Dinger machen einen guten Eindruck. Weniger solltest Du nicht ausgeben, und Du darfst nicht vergessen: Die Konditionen wie ein Großabnehmer (Uni) kriegst Du nicht.

Noch zu bedenken:

- Deine Nackenschmerzen könnten auch auf eine falsche Positionierung des Bildschirms zurückzuführen sein. Der Bildschirm sollte so tief stehen, wie es Dein Schreibtisch hergibt. Du sollst nach unten auf Deinen Bildschirm schauen.
- Kunstleder? Lass es sein. Kannst Dir gleich Plastikfolie über deinen Stuhl ziehen, ist auch nicht schlechter. Setz Dich mal auf einen Mesh-Stuhl. Mich hat es überzeugt.
- Kopfstütze? Ich habe keine Ahnung, was dieser derzeitige Kopstützen-Hype soll. Ergonomisch bringt es Null.

Und nochmal zu gnarl:

- mach dreimal die Woche Sport. Eine Stunde reicht jeweils. Irgendwas, was in dieser einen Stunde Deinen Kreislauf durchgehend auf Trab hält (vergess Studio, das ist nur was für Poser), was aber auch Kraft- und Kraftausdauerkomponenten hat. Im Idealfall noch Schnellkraft. Möglich wären: Schwimmen, Laufen, Radfahren. Immer drank denken: Eine Stunde durchschwimmen, durchlaufen, durchfahren ist kein Sport. Du musst die Belastung variieren. 2 Minuten Powern, 2 Minuten entspannen, 2 Minuten Powern, 2 Minuten entspannen, 4 Minuten Powern, 10 Minuten entspannen usw. Ich schwimme und es war eine meiner besten Entscheidungen, wieder mit Sport anzufangen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2017)

Der Bildschirm steht auf einem kleinen PC und damit auf Augenhöhe, ich dachte das sei die Perfekte Position des Bildschirms weil ich sonst sehr weit nach unten blicken muss um etwas zu sehen.
Werde mir beim Preis noch Gedanken machen aber probieren will ich den Stuhl vorher sicher mal also keine reine Onlinebestellungen.


----------



## gnarl (21. Mai 2017)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu gnarl:
> 
> - mach dreimal die Woche Sport. Eine Stunde reicht jeweils. Irgendwas, was in dieser einen Stunde Deinen Kreislauf durchgehend auf Trab hält (vergess Studio, das ist nur was für Poser), was aber auch Kraft- und Kraftausdauerkomponenten hat. Im Idealfall noch Schnellkraft. Möglich wären: Schwimmen, Laufen, Radfahren. Immer drank denken: Eine Stunde durchschwimmen, durchlaufen, durchfahren ist kein Sport. Du musst die Belastung variieren. 2 Minuten Powern, 2 Minuten entspannen, 2 Minuten Powern, 2 Minuten entspannen, 4 Minuten Powern, 10 Minuten entspannen usw. Ich schwimme und es war eine meiner besten Entscheidungen, wieder mit Sport anzufangen.



Falls der Sport-Tipp für mich war: Ich bin inzwischen auch eher bei 4-5 Einheiten die Woche mit jeweils einer Stunde (wenn ich die Zeit habe)  Gegen Rückenschmerzen vom vielen sitzen helfen aber bereits kleinere Dosen Sport, wobei genug Bewegung natürlich nie schadet!


----------



## wtfNow (21. Mai 2017)

rabe08 schrieb:


> - mach dreimal die Woche Sport. Eine Stunde reicht jeweils. Irgendwas, was in dieser einen Stunde Deinen Kreislauf durchgehend auf Trab hält *(vergess Studio, das ist nur was für Poser)*, was aber auch Kraft- und Kraftausdauerkomponenten hat. Im Idealfall noch Schnellkraft. Möglich wären: Schwimmen, Laufen, Radfahren. Immer drank denken: Eine Stunde durchschwimmen, durchlaufen, durchfahren ist kein Sport. Du musst die Belastung variieren. 2 Minuten Powern, 2 Minuten entspannen, 2 Minuten Powern, 2 Minuten entspannen, 4 Minuten Powern, 10 Minuten entspannen usw. Ich schwimme und es war eine meiner besten Entscheidungen, wieder mit Sport anzufangen.



Kleiner nebensächlicher Kommentar:
Bin selbst regelmäßiger Studiogänger (4x Woche (~45min)) und halte es für eine sehr gute Möglichkeit da im Vergleich zu anderen, ich nenne es mal "richtigen", Sportarten mit relativ wenig zeitlichem Aufwand deutlich schneller (physische) Erfolge erreicht werden können. Nur fehlt manchen verständlicherweise der Spaß und Motivation dauerhaft mit freien Gewichten in der Halle zu hantieren. Mir bleibt mehr oder weniger keine andere Wahl, 40h Büro-Job und den Diplom (ja gibt's noch) "nebenbei" bewältigen erfordern ein durchdachtes Zeitmanagement und das Studio liegt ideal auf dem Weg zwischen Arbeit und Wohnung. Vorher war ich viele Jahre Ruderer und konnte mir niiiie vorstellen Studiogänger zu werden, aber ich habe tatsächlich meinen Spaß daran gefunden zumal es auch nicht so stumpf ist wie es Viele vermuten, korrekte Kniebeuge oder Kreuzheben z.B. erfordert wahnsinnig viel Koordination!
Ach und zwischen Rudern und Fitnessstudio lagen ein paar Jahre körperliches faulenzen (Ausbildung, Arbeitseinstieg etc.), in der Zeit habe ich plötzlich im alltäglichen Leben Beschwerden bekommen die ich vorher nicht kannte (unter anderem nur sitzen) und sagte mir irgendwann dass ich mich wie ein 60 jähriger alter Sack fühle (sorry falls sich ältere Herren angesprochen fühlen). Das war dann jedenfalls der Startschuss wieder mit Sport anzufangen und auch dabei zu bleiben. Joa und vor der Bierzeltgarnitur fürchte ich mich nu auch nicht mehr.
Will eigentlich nur sagen Sport lohnt sich


----------



## NoxiHH (13. Juni 2017)

Moin,

klar Sport trägt viel dazu bei, trotzdem hatte ich auf meinen "normalen" Office Stühlen oft Probleme nach längerer Zeit.
Ich habe mich für einen Stuhl von Akracing entschieden und seit dem keine Probleme mehr. Man kann Lehne, Armlehne und Höhe gut einstellen, so dass sich die richtige Position für jeden finden lässt.
Auch der Preis war akzeptabel. Aber ich denke das muss jeder für sich selbst testen womit er am besten klarkommt, da auch z.B. Fehlstellungen der Wirbelsäule bei jedem Menschen andere Einflüsse haben können.
Nach 6 Stunden am Arbeitsplatz ist mir aber jetzt nicht mehr der Arsch eingeschlafen oder der stechende Schmerz im Rücken aufgetreten.

AKRACING Gaming Stuhl - schwarz/schwarz

LG


----------



## Ion (13. Juni 2017)

Suchst du noch?
Ich lege dir diese ans Herz:
Vertagear - Paradiesischer Komfort fur Gamer and e-Sportler


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2017)

Werde mir in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Stühle vor Ort falls möglich anschauen gehen, Probesitzen wäre schon nett


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Juni 2017)

ja mach dir aufjedenfall ein bild davon, gerade was die Schulterbreite betrifft, ist das sehr wichtig.


----------

